# Graphics Objekt weiterreichen?



## stulleman (29. Jun 2011)

Hallo Forum!
Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, und zwar Programmiere ich ein Spiel mit java2D das ein JPanel hat und das mit Double Buffering zeichnet. Nun übergebe ich immer das Graphics Objekt, z.B. dem Spieler, damit er sich selber drauf zeichnet, dann der Wand z.B. damit diese sich drauf zeichnet.
Ist das ein guter oder ein schlechter Weg? Performance besser, schlecht, gleich?
Danke!


----------



## Fu3L (29. Jun 2011)

Meines Wissens nach ist das der beste Weg. So mache ich es auch immer


----------



## stulleman (30. Jun 2011)

Okay danke!


----------



## KuhTee (1. Jul 2011)

Von der performance her ok, von der OOP her nicht ganz ok finde ich. Spieler, wand und co sollten sich nicht selbst zeichnen, da die objekte damit starr an das graphics-objekt bzw java2d gebunden sind.


----------



## Schandro (2. Jul 2011)

Ich stimme KuhTee zu. Meiner Meinung nach sollten Klassen wie Spieler nur als Model, das heisst als Ort wo Variablen wie Position usw. abgespeichert werden benutzt werden. Dein Panel kann nun beim zeichnen auf die getter vom Spieler zugreifen und anhand dieser Informationen zeichnen.

Von der Performance her ist sowas übrigens, ordinär ausgedrückt, wirklich scheiss egal.


----------

